# Your motivational quotes?



## abcdefghI (Feb 17, 2014)

What are some motivational quotes you use and those that keep you going when you just can't be bothered?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

CT Fletcher: "Its still your mutha f**kin set"


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Let me tell you something you already know. The world ain't all sunshine and rainbows. It's a very mean and nasty place, and I don't care how tough you are, it will beat you to your knees and keep you there permanently if you let it. You, me, or nobody is gonna hit as hard as life. But it ain't about how hard you hit. It's about how hard you can get hit and keep moving forward; how much you can take and keep moving forward. That's how winning is done! Now, if you know what you're worth, then go out and get what you're worth. But you gotta be willing to take the hits, and not pointing fingers saying you ain't where you wanna be because of him, or her, or anybody. Cowards do that and that ain't you. You're better than that!


----------



## Onetomany (Feb 13, 2014)

If it breaths .. I'll **** it , got me trough some right dogs after a night on the ****


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

If I need the motivation to carry on I always use the memory of my Dad. When I started out he was always around to help me out and took an interest in my training and diet. He's my biggest inspiration for sure.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Not a quote, but my motivation is I have an 8 month old son who's teething in the house


----------



## abcdefghI (Feb 17, 2014)

Echo said:


> Let me tell you something you already know. The world ain't all sunshine and rainbows. It's a very mean and nasty place, and I don't care how tough you are, it will beat you to your knees and keep you there permanently if you let it. You, me, or nobody is gonna hit as hard as life. But it ain't about how hard you hit. It's about how hard you can get hit and keep moving forward; how much you can take and keep moving forward. That's how winning is done! Now, if you know what you're worth, then go out and get what you're worth. But you gotta be willing to take the hits, and not pointing fingers saying you ain't where you wanna be because of him, or her, or anybody. Cowards do that and that ain't you. You're better than that!


Lol i've actually got this one memorized


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

''God gives his hardest battles to his strongest soldiers.''


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

abcdefghI said:


> What are some motivational quotes you use and those that keep you going when you just can't be bothered?


I don't have any quotes I look to for motivation. Dedication it's self is enough of a driver for me tbh.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Everything's possible.

They can tell you that you have 90% of possibilities

or the 50% even the 1%

but you must believe it and you got to fight for it.


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

If you're going through hell, keep going.

Winston Churchill


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

" do be do'er, don't be a don'ter " - Johnny Wu - pain and gain


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

train like your worst enemy is watching


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

''Don't look for an easy way out!

nobody wants to work hard these days.

The 20 minute abs. The 10 minute this. The 10 minutes that.

F*** THAT!!

Come to the gym, work your a** off

EARN IT!!

- CT Fletcher


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

Any time I get hassle from my mates for not going out on the p*ss as I want to be up at 6am the next day to train and they have a whinge about me not taking a day off I always remember the 'Obsession is what a lazy person calls dedication' quote. I can't remember who said this or where I got it from but it seems fitting.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Life's a bitch then you marry one, then your dead


----------



## Cookie-raiser (Feb 13, 2014)

Makes me laugh with all theses quotes about battles, going through pain and being a soldier or a warrior to the death !!!

Your in a gym doing bicep curls in the mirror after your 9hr shift at the office ffs your not a gladiator stepping into the colleseum !

Sun Tzu must be spinning in his grave lol.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I just tell myself 'just ****ing do it'

Also

If your mind can conceive it, you can achieve it


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Life's a bitch then you marry one, then your dead


lol this one motivated me


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

My spotter once said whilst I was bench pressing "if you don't push this rep out I'm gonna t-bag you". I made the rep.


----------



## saiyanlift (Feb 4, 2014)

"I will do what you wont today, so I can do what you can't tomorrow."


----------



## Robbiedbee (Nov 27, 2013)

Off the top of my head, here's lyrics from a song called Lazarus by Fozzy.

When your truth turns to lie

And the pain makes you cry

And the fountains of faith run dry

When your dream starts to die

And the fire inside

Starts to dim the more you fight

Take a look at yourself

And what you've sacrificed


----------



## JR8908 (Aug 17, 2012)

Not a quote but a poem

If you can keep your head when all about you

Are losing theirs and blaming it on you,

If you can trust yourself when all men doubt you,

But make allowance for their doubting too;

If you can wait and not be tired by waiting,

Or being lied about, don't deal in lies,

Or being hated, don't give way to hating,

And yet don't look too good, nor talk too wise:

If you can dream-and not make dreams your master;

If you can think-and not make thoughts your aim;

If you can meet with Triumph and Disaster

And treat those two impostors just the same;

If you can bear to hear the truth you've spoken

Twisted by knaves to make a trap for fools,

Or watch the things you gave your life to, broken,

And stoop and build 'em up with worn-out tools:

If you can make one heap of all your winnings

And risk it on one turn of pitch-and-toss,

And lose, and start again at your beginnings

And never breathe a word about your loss;

If you can force your heart and nerve and sinew

To serve your turn long after they are gone,

And so hold on when there is nothing in you

Except the Will which says to them: 'Hold on!'

If you can talk with crowds and keep your virtue,

Or walk with Kings-nor lose the common touch,

If neither foes nor loving friends can hurt you,

If all men count with you, but none too much;

If you can fill the unforgiving minute

With sixty seconds' worth of distance run,

Yours is the Earth and everything that's in it,

And-which is more-you'll be a Man, my son!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

That one last kilometer that one last rep that last push the final hurdle.......I do it for my mum


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

JR8908 said:


> Not a quote but a poem
> 
> If you can keep your head when all about you
> 
> ...


I wept..


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

"Stop being such a pussy!!!" ~Arnold Schwarzenegger, End of Days

or during my workout

"SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEZE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ONE MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" ~Leroy Davis, Dorian Yates' Blood & Guts 2003 (anyone who's seen it knows, that amount of exclamation marks was warranted).


----------



## liam1712 (Mar 22, 2014)

"Train hard, fight easy"


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Nike just do it


----------



## Hiker (Oct 17, 2013)

The more you sweat in peace the less you bleed in war


----------



## iiadrenaliine (Mar 23, 2014)

Every morning, a gazelle wakes up. It knows it must run faster than the fastest lion or it will be killed. Every morning a lion wakes up, Its knows it must outrun the slowest gazelle or it will starve.

It doesnt matter whether youre a lion or a gazelle. When the sun comes up you better be running.


----------



## Jonny7 (Sep 16, 2013)

Winners focus on winning, losers focus on winners.


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Be yourself, because everyone else is taken.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

"Fuk you ar$hole!" - Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## geeza (Dec 12, 2005)

Why wait for sh1t to happen when you can make sh1t happen


----------



## dazwhite (Apr 2, 2014)

Edinburgh said:


> Not a quote, but my motivation is I have an 8 month old son who's teething in the house


Great answer!!!


----------



## dazwhite (Apr 2, 2014)

"Don't wish it was easier wish you were better. Don't wish for less problems wish for more skills. Don't wish for less challenge wish for more wisdom" - Jim Rohn


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

*"Champions are made from something deep inside of them, a desire, a dream, a vision.*

*
*

*
They have to have last-minute stamina,*

*
They have to be a little faster,*

*
They have to have the skill and the will.*

*
*

*
But the will must be stronger than the skill."*

Muhammed Ali


----------



## Fiahh (May 7, 2009)

Proud but never satisfied.


----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

As Jorden Belfont said

"The only thing standing between you and your goal is the bull**** story you keep telling yourself as to why you cant achieve it!"


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

"If size mattered, the elephant would be king of the jungle" - Rickson Gracie


----------

